# Starting New biz. Could use some pointers.



## Vince Sisser (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello all. I could really use some pro's like yourselves for some guidence w/ my drain cleaning biz in New Jersey. I did this work for about 5 years in the 80s and would like to continue. Just trying to make a better life for my wife & I. Been a musician for most of my life, but it just doesn't pay the bills any longer. Hurricane Sandy beat us up pretty good and wiped out alot my work. I've gotten the basics, such as insurance cost and I seem to be drawn to the machines by Rigid. Web page and other forms of advertising are in place. (Cards, Facebook etc.) Thank's in advance for any help you can offer. :thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Vince Sisser said:


> Hello all. I could really use some pro's like yourselves for some guidence w/ my drain cleaning biz in New Jersey. I did this work for about 5 years in the 80s and would like to continue. Just trying to make a better life for my wife & I. Been a musician for most of my life, but it just doesn't pay the bills any longer. Hurricane Sandy beat us up pretty good and wiped out alot my work. I've gotten the basics, such as insurance cost and I seem to be drawn to the machines by Rigid. Web page and other forms of advertising are in place. (Cards, Facebook etc.) Thank's in advance for any help you can offer. :thumbup:


 Here's a first pointer from the plumbing zone rules... post an proper intro and we'll give ya some more... are you a licensed plumber?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Place a intro in here http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/

And start with the search function at the top for some of your questions. This site is for those already in the trade, but we will see. You still have access to info.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What license credentials are required in Jersey for operating a plumbing business?


----------



## Vince Sisser (Sep 20, 2012)

*Thank's for responding*

No plumbers license is necessary to work a drain cleaning business in New Jersey. I have a few friends who are plumbers and are willing to subcontract me into their work. I have 20K to get started. Machines, advertising, Web page, Insurance, Uniforms and other variables have been checked into. Just wondering about the best camera & drain cleaning equipment to purchase.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Place a intro in here http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/
> 
> And start with the search function at the top for some of your questions. This site is for those already in the trade, but we will see. You still have access to info.


^^^


----------



## Vince Sisser (Sep 20, 2012)

*Thank you so much!!!!*

Thanks for helping out. In all honesty it's been years since I worked for General Sewer here in Jersey. I just need to refresh and learn the ropes again. Grateful, Vince


----------

